# 2009 Woodpiles



## scfa99 (Sep 29, 2009)

Post what you have racked for the upcoming season.  I'll post one as soon as I take a pic.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is what I've got so far.  Three different techniques,  single row in the back that I just covered on top. the criss cross box method and my holz hausen that is 10 feet in diameter (a monster).  My daughter in the middle who is getting married in April.  This is my new workout routine to get in shape for the wedding and also getting ready for my new Jotul 550 Rockford insert.


----------



## rdust (Oct 6, 2009)

I've posted most before but you asked for them.    This is pretty much what I've scrounged this year.  Only about 3 or so cords will be good for this season.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 6, 2009)

Rdust, you have it down to a science, nice.  Do you ever cover any of it?  I like how you keep it off the ground and space it out.  I wouldn't want to weed wack in between those rows though.


----------



## drdoct (Oct 6, 2009)

rdust, you have several stacks with pallets turned up.  How do you support the top of those?  I ended up using a 2x4 going across the top between mine, but mine is only 2 pallets long... yours look much longer.  Surely those aren't just nailed together down at the bottom are they?


----------



## rdust (Oct 6, 2009)

drdoct said:
			
		

> rdust, you have several stacks with pallets turned up.  How do you support the top of those?  I ended up using a 2x4 going across the top between mine, but mine is only 2 pallets long... yours look much longer.  Surely those aren't just nailed together down at the bottom are they?



Fence T posts then just drop the pallets over them.  They seem to be working ok right now, we'll see what they do when the ground gets soft in the spring.


----------



## stejus (Oct 6, 2009)

I also have a shoulder season pile not shown.  Total wood for season is 5 cord.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Oct 6, 2009)

rdust said:
			
		

> I've posted most before but you asked for them.    This is pretty much what I've scrounged this year.  Only about 3 or so cords will be good for this season.




are you saying you only have 3 cords between all those rows????


----------



## rdust (Oct 6, 2009)

CowboyAndy said:
			
		

> are you saying you only have 3 cords between all those rows????



No each row is about a cord + or - a little so I have around 12.(couple stacks I don't have pictures of)  Only about 3 will be seasoned enough to burn well.  Next season I'll be good though.....


----------



## abby4000 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pics all, I love the sight of a neatly stcked wood pile.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Oct 11, 2009)

Here's my stacks for this season and also next yrs. A good bit of what you see was split by hand by my dad and I. We'll both be burnin from these stacks and a few other piles around the property.






Two rows deep


----------



## JustWood (Oct 12, 2009)

3 cord in the shed and 4 behind the shed under a goodyear trojan!


----------



## drdoct (Oct 12, 2009)

Lee, those are some nice looking rectangles you've got in there.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's mine. 37'X4'x~4' or about 4.5 cords. All but about 1/3 cord left over from what I bought last year is scrounged and hand split. Mostly Cherry and Locust cut 8/08, some Maple and Birch cut 2 and 3/09.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 13, 2009)

drdoct said:
			
		

> Lee, those are some nice looking rectangles you've got in there.


How many book-matched ends can you find?  I could only find a half dozen.


----------



## Billster (Oct 13, 2009)

The shed has 18 cords of wood in it.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 13, 2009)

5.75 rows of pallets (two rows of wood on each pallet row), 30' long, 4' tall, 18" sticks = 16 cord.  Almost all maple.  A little birch - white and yellow.
For this year, next, and ?  (I used to burn 11 cord/year in a poor quality boiler and a excellent stove.  This year I'll only be using my new Econoburn, so 6?  7?  8?  9?)

I'm cutting some softer wood off my own property to try in the Econoburn - fir, spruce, white birch, cherry, pine.


----------



## ozzy73 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks to Kijiji and Craigslist it will be a warm winter.

Mix of maple and poplar.


----------



## burnunit (Oct 23, 2009)

here is the pile for this year and the next couple
still growing as we speak
only 1 cord was paid for rest is scrounged


----------

